# Tarantula Cages



## -Winters- (Oct 31, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with these that they could share?

House of Spiders - Tarantula Enclosures

They look decent but i have heard bad things about non glass enclosures being prone to scratching.


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/spiders-inverts/421707-new-enclosure.html


----------



## Pete Edge (Sep 29, 2009)

*Tanks*

I've 2 House Of Spiders tanks. 
They look the part and the build quality is excellent.
Can't recommend them enough.
Well worth the money.


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

They look good - certainly better looking than a plastic tub : victory:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I've got 3 of these and I'm really happy with them.

Of course perspex is not as hard as glass and will scratch if roughly treated. I've got a scratch on one of mine but it's my fault, because I wedged a glass tank into a gap on my shelf right next to the perpex one. If you're careful with them, they should last pretty well.


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

HOS tanks are top notch, cant reccommend them enough: victory:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

They look great, but expect to pay about 2x the price of just buying the acrylic yourself. 

For example, his 12" x 8" tank has about the dimensions of an A4 page. You can buy a sheet of 5mm clear on ebay for less than £2. I made a tank of similar dimensions for less than £15. You just need some patience and a sharp drill bit for cutting holes (a pillar drill makes it much easier). 

I'll admit my first tank is not perfect, but I plan on making some more and now that I've done one the others should be better as I can learn from the mistakes of the first.


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

I make some, £35 + £8 shipping

Terrestrial H8"xD8"xL16"









Arboreal H16"xD8"xW8"


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Richard77 they look fantastic!:no1:


----------



## -Winters- (Oct 31, 2009)

They look excellent!!!

I especially like the ventilation.

What material are you using and will you be offering different sizes?


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

Thanks people.:2thumb:

They're made from 5mm thick acrylic with polished edges.
I Have only one terrarium left at the moment and thats a terrestrial, all other production is on hold until the new year as i'm moving house at the moment. but once i'm in and my spider room is all set up it will be business as usual.

I don't make any other sizes at the moment no, just the standard 8x8x16


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

I especially like the arboreal one! Will have to invest in one of these when your up and running again!:mf_dribble:


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

House of spiders is really good. They are well made and good value for money


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

cheers toro, i'll let you know when it's all back up and running :2thumb:


----------



## -Winters- (Oct 31, 2009)

I would be extremely interested in these cages but i'm not too pushed on that size. If you start making different sizes or doing custom orders please let me know :2thumb:


----------



## Richard77 (Feb 19, 2009)

will do, i'll let you know when im up and running and get you a quote for you custom made sizes no worries:2thumb:


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

cant wait till your site is up!!! lol
I am using HOS as well, and Mark is a lovely guy, mine should be coming next week for my 5inch pokie! lol
she can get a nice new gorgeous home! lol
I love her to pieces! lol
xxx


----------



## blades (Feb 11, 2008)

agreed mark is a top bloke and will gladly do custom sizes if you require just drop him a message


----------

